# Dubai Violin Classes?



## turtle (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi people,
I just found a job in Dubai, I am 27 years old and I finished long time ago primary school for violin,6 years of study.I haven't played for a long,but I wish to start learning to play again.

Does someone know some good music school,or somebody who are giving lessons,but not to be very expensive?For now best offer I found is one music school in Karama,4 individual lessons of 30 min monthly 300 aed.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bizarre as it may sound, I think there is a place on the Oasis Mall on SZR. 


It's behind the escalators on a mid-level floor I think. I remember seeing it and thinking it was a strange place to be!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Bizarre as it may sound, I think there is a place on the Oasis Mall on SZR.
> 
> It's behind the escalators on a mid-level floor I think. I remember seeing it and thinking it was a strange place to be!


You are correct.


----------



## senticamusicschool (Aug 8, 2013)

*violin classes*



turtle said:


> Hi people,
> I just found a job in Dubai, I am 27 years old and I finished long time ago primary school for violin,6 years of study.I haven't played for a long,but I wish to start learning to play again.
> 
> Does someone know some good music school,or somebody who are giving lessons,but not to be very expensive?For now best offer I found is one music school in Karama,4 individual lessons of 30 min monthly 300 aed.
> ...


Hello!!
Have you considered skype lessons? I teach 2 teenager pupils who go to the British School Al Khubairat. I have taught them for 1 year via skype and it is going really well.
If interested, send me a message.
Cheers


----------

